
Hadoop Has Failed Us - gk1
https://www.datanami.com/2017/03/13/hadoop-failed-us-tech-experts-say/
======
LaurenceW1
Kinda feels like a fluff piece for their platform...

------
mark_l_watson
It sounds like the article is making a case for their product.

While I admit that I have mostly moved on to Spark, for many years Hadoop was
a reliable way to process lots of data inexpensively.

